# Skip



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I got a call from Skip yesterday evening. His sister passed away about 6:30.

His sister and BROTHER-IN-LAW in Michigan are doing better. The cousin is still in the hospital in Marquette on a respirator but is also improving.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, YD.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Jeez, thanks for the update.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Too bad about his sister--- glad the others are do'in better--- thanks Don.

awprint:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you don


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I spoke to Skip today. They cancelled the service for his sister until Wednesday ( and it had nothing to do with covid19, if you can believe it). He thought he'd stay in California until Saturday most likely. I hope they aren't indoctrinating him, or trying to. 
Now for the not so good news, his son who lives in GreenBay, you might remember that he had an accident on his motorcycle where his leg was severely injured, he has been tested and is positive for COVID. Skips had a pretty rough month so say a prayer or think good thoughts for him and Sharon. After leaving California he'll stop here and then off to Texas as Sharon's sister has a service planned for her husband that they would like to attend.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Going to take a lot of winding down when Skip returns home. Prayer sent.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

For sure Skip has had a bad run of events, prayers sent also, thanks for the update Don.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Lord , we pray you would give skip comfort in his time of trials and grief. that YOU ,being the Great Physician, would heal his loved ones of their ailments, as only YOU can. keep him well and safe in his travels. in short we pray that YOU would wrap YOUR shroud of grace and love around him and his and bring YOUR peace to his/their lives.

we pray these things in the name of YOUR SON ,our Saviour, Jesus ,

AMEN!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the update young don


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just got a call from Skip, the service and burial went as good as could be expected. After the service at the cemetary Skip said he looked up ( no not that high) and saw a coyote a few hundred yards off. He is sure his sister sent it to tease him. He assured me that he was not bitten by it..... We'll see if the pics he took of it show his shoe in the coyotes mouth.

He's staying in California for a bit yet to help clean out the house so his niece can sell it. I know how hard that is, lots of memories and more stuff that only meant something to her and her husband. He seemed to be in good spirits considering the past few weeks duties. Of coarse we laughed about the coyote and him teasing a neighborhood cat with a lip squeak. Knowing a bit about California I told him to be careful, the tree hugger neighbors will call the law on him and say he was harassing the wildlife. As far as I could tell he's still a conservative and he's still not doesn't have a man bun and isn't wearing a dress. HAHAHA !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update Don.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you don for the update I spoke with skip 2 days ago also but you covered everything in your post except that his son is recovered from Covid and should be back to work next week


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That’s good news pokey, he didn’t tell me that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I spoke to Skip this evening. He had just gotten back to his sisters place from picking up Sharon from the hospital. She was having breathing issues. They diagnosed her with pneumonia and her test results for COVID are due in the next day or so. He'll be staying in California for at least another week. He recapped his family's COVID-19 cases. His son and grandson have recovered his cousin and her husband have now recovered as well, unfortunately his niece passed away after being on a ventilator for nearly a month. He and Sharon were planning on stopping at her house when they originally left the U. P. they were lucky as they would have likely been exposed. 
I think Skip is certainly stressing a bit from Sharon's situation and those covid19 cases in his family as well as being away from the comfort and security of his own home. Victorville isn't a place I'd like to be either. I tried to keep him laughing a bit as I know it relieves the stress if only temporarily. I also mentioned that I'd tell you all that he ultimately decided on the green dress for Thanksgiving dinner.....

You know he'll laugh when he sees that ! 
I'm still planning on spending a little time with him as he passes through Phoenix on his way to Texas.
Take a minute and say a prayer or think good thoughts for Skip and Sharon and their family if you're so inclined. 
Thanks.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It will do the ol' boy good to visit with you, YD, after all he's been through. You are the person to lighten his load, if but only for a brief time.

Was that green dress in a camo pattern?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

His visit with you will be good therapy, hopefully this last month of the year will be a little more calmer for them, thanks again for the update.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the update young don I have in-laws in the U.P. that have Covid now my wives brother in law is not doing good and I guess the hospital is full with not enough equipment for everyone


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

pokeyjeeper said:


> Thanks for the update young don I have in-laws in the U.P. that have Covid now my wives brother in law is not doing good and I guess the hospital is full with not enough equipment for everyone


They should get some from that asshat Governor of New York. I'll keep your family in my thoughts and prayers pokey.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Go to www.frontlinemd.com it's the website of Dr. Stella Immanuel. If you want hydroxychloroquine fill out the form and submit it and they will call you in the next day or so( or email if they can't reach you) have the phone number of your local pharmacy stored in your phone or write it on your hand) for when they call. I got a preventative dosage amount for 6 months($3.00 with insurance)
I'm not sure if it's the answer but covid19 is nearly nonexistent in Africa because they take it on a regular basis in most of the continent. Sounds like it might be worth a $3.00 bet.

https://frontlinemedicaldoctors.com


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> It will do the ol' boy good to visit with you, YD, after all he's been through. You are the person to lighten his load, if but only for a brief time.
> 
> Was that green dress in a camo pattern?


I was scared to ask after he said it was floor length but had a slit up the side.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That slit is supposed to be in the front for man folk. Probably didn't come with instructions.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The Yooper and Sharon showed up at my doorstep today. They’re doing well and glad to be out of commieformia.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Give them our best wish's from all the other old people on here.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good to hear


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm wait'in for pictures--- I know theres gonna be pictures.lol.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Unfortunately there are no pictures. We were gabbing away like an old lady and me... lol we had a meal with the wives where I was soundly outmaneuvered for the check( thanks Skippy) he’s on his way to Texas now to take care of family stuff there. I made him promise to keep me updated on his progress.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, okay, I lied. There is one picture


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

In addition to finally getting to meet someone that I highly respect, because of his hunting knowledge, or his friendship, or his service to our country, but just because he's just a good human being. Thank you Skippy( I can call him that but you shouldn't)
( no, really you shouldn't because he'll curse me every time you do.) for making it a priority to stop by. We'll have to do it again my friend.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

At last.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> Well, okay, I lied. There is one picture


glad you had a good visit and it didn't go sideways...... :teeth:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Well, okay, I lied. There is one picture


 Awesome Don, like me the white blends in well with the snow.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Boy I sure wish I could have been there sitting around the table hashing out old stories, an honor indeed.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds like you had a great time young don thank you for sharing


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Skip called tonight. He's in New Mexico tonight. He and Sharon are tired. It took them 4 hrs to go 10 miles at one point due to a little, yes a little snow. Semi traffic was heavy. He should reach his destination in Texas tomorrow at which time I'll get a call. 
I told him you all were curious as to whether Skippy was wearing the green or blue dress when he got here in Phoenix. My wife was 10 feet away and could hear him laughing through the phone.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good deal young Don it’s hard to believe for people that live in the snow belt that a little snow can shut a state down in the south but it does when you talk to skip again tell him to watch out for them nope ropes aka (snakes) in Texas they bite harder than a yooper coyote


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol. I doubt you'll ever convince him that anything bites harder than a yooper coyote. I made him tell the story a few times. Then he went and left me this.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He left me this also, it was like Christmas!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh Wow, I was hoping he would have headed North before heading East. So was there a writeup in the mag. about Skip's exp. with a yote. Nice call.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol. Yes there was a picture too !

I did get a quick call from him just a few minutes ago. He's at his sister in laws place now, sleeping till noon. He did say that they are going to hook him up to the internet so he can read all the bad stuff I wrote about him. He may head back this way to give me a working over once he reads about the dress ! I'll take him out to that hill on the old orchard and he'll calm right down( I hope).


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh boy don you’re in for it now quick delete the bad stuff lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nah... I’ll just spill some bacon grease on his shoes. My dog will go for it big time. He’ll have a vision of that coyote going for his shoe and I’ll be home free. Lol


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

don't know how skips dress fetish might be going and not being one to judge just thought I would post a heads up . the man bun is out

!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LMAO !!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

youngdon said:


> Nah... I'll just spill some bacon grease on his shoes. My dog will go for it big time. He'll have a vision of that coyote going for his shoe and I'll be home free. Lol


Lol don that's funny


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I haven’t heard from Skip for a few days. The flip phone goes right to voicemail.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

May be in an area without service--- or he might just have it turned off.

awprint:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I have not heard from him ether I hope he didn’t try to wrestle one of those big Texas snakes keep us posted


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

hopefully he is just living it up off the grid!!! after their past few weeks , some off the grid is probably a huge relief.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I did get a call from him this evening ( it's like he's psychotic) He's heading home. He was shacked up in some crappy hotel. He said he'd sleep on top of the covers fully clothed ! Once he gets home he said Sharon is going to have to retrain him( I think that's how he said it, but you can bet that's how it'll be) I think he's had enough of cities and traffic and driving hundreds of miles at a time and dresses and sirens and not hunting and not seeing his deer. Did I forget anything?
They are doing well, and I'm bracing for the onslaught of words coming from him.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, one thing, YD: Big difference between psychic and psychotic. "O" what a difference!

The dress joke was one thing but, maybe after all he's been through recently, your subconscious could have been whispering to you, YD.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good to hear thank you Don


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Made it home late yesterday----------Dress fetish was over when I left Don's---He's wearing them NOW!!!!!------I'd tell more but don't want to hurt his feelings --HA HA HAA!!!! just had cp and phone hooked back up----been on loading the truck its half done and the house is a mess---Going to sleep for a few days and I'll tell the rest of the story---------------Good Night and Happy New Years------------------------------------------- :help:*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Glad to see you back Skip.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good to hear you and Sharon made it back to the north country.

awprint:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Well congrats on getting home safe good to know


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry I missed your call Skip. The wife had me out furniture shopping.......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> Yeah, one thing, YD: Big difference between psychic and psychotic. "O" what a difference!
> 
> The dress joke was one thing but, maybe after all he's been through recently, your subconscious could have been whispering to you, YD.


That's my autocorrect at work...... 
no worries on the dress jokes, we laughed about it when he was here. He never went for his gun once.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

What a trip! And, what a feeling it must have been to finally arrive home.


----------

